# Kurztest: OCZ Vertex 3 120 GB (normale Edition)



## mojoxy (16. Juni 2011)

So nun habe ich mal ein paar Minuten Zeit um die Bechnmarkergebnisse von gestern Abend/Nacht zu posten 

Da es sich hierbei nur um einen Kurztest handelt, verzichte ich auf Herstellerangaben und ausführlicher Einleitung, technischen Details oder sonstigem, sonder steige direkt in die Benchmarks ein. Nagut doch nicht ganz meine Testplattform stelle ich doch noch kurz vor:

Zunächst habe ich erstmal das maximale aus meinem System geholt, damit  das SSD auch ordentlich performen kann. Meine Übertaktungsversuche  resultierten in folgendem System:

I7-2600K @ 5100 MHz (Alle Stromsparfeatures deaktiviert)
ASRock Fatal1ty P67 Professional (AHCI - SATA 6Gb/s nativ - LPM deaktiviert)
2x G.Skill RipJaws-X DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 @ 8-7-7-24 1333  MHz (also insgesamt 16GB RAM - leider überzeugt dieser nicht durch  Übertaktbarkeit - war ein Fehlkauf ^^)
PowerColor Radeon HD 6950, 2GB GDDR5 (zwar unwesentlich für den Testlauf, der Vollständigkeit halber, trotzdem mal angegeben)

und natürlich der Star in der Manege:

 *OCZ Vertex 3 120GB, 2.5"* (normale - also keine MAX IOPS Edition)

Damit gerüstet fühlte ich mich gewappnet für einen ordentlich  Testdurchlauf, den wir direkt mal mit dem klassischen, "ganz normalen"  AS SSD Bench beginnen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Sequentiell sehr nett, 4k Schreiben auch, 4k Lesen und 4k64 eher ernüchternd.

Gleich noch einen ATTO um zu überprüfen, ob OCZ's Angaben auch erreicht werden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Resultat: Japp werden sie und zwar schon bei 512k! Man merkt das den  Controller wirklich auf die komprimierbaren Daten angewiesen ist, aber  wenn dem so ist, dann geht's ab 


Dann habe ich W7 einmal frisch auf die V3 installiert und noch einmal gebencht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Nochmal ein paar Pünktchen mehr 



Nun möchte ich einmal testen wie sich das SSD verhält, wenn es wirklich  gut gefüllt ist. Dazu habe ich mehrere Images auf das SSD geschrieben  bis es voll (~900MB frei) war. Dann noch mal durch AS SSD:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

Dieses Ergebnis hat mich doch etwas erstaunt! Die V3 juckt das scheinbar  gar nicht. Ein paar Punkte musste sie vorallem im sequentiellen Lesen  einbüsen, aber ich will nicht ausschließen, dass es sich hier um eine  Messungenauigkeit handelt, da ich diese Tests jeweils nur einmal  durchgeführt habe.

Anschließend habe ich noch ein bisschen hin und her kopiert, sodass  (hoffentlich) alle Zellen mal befüllt waren und dann das SSD wieder  freigeräumt und erneut AS SSD durchlaufen lassen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Und nun sind wir wieder genauso schnell wie vorher! Das fand ich schon  richtig gut! Wenn ich das mit meiner V2 gemacht hätte, hätte ich  mindestens 100 Punkte im Bench eingebüßt, da das Schreiben dann direkt  drosselt! Hier (bisher) noch gar nicht. Ich will aber auch hier nicht  ausschließen, dass es die V3 eventuell erst später (sprich bei noch  höherem Schreibaufkommen) drosselt. Das konnte ich gestern Nacht aus  Zeitgründen nicht mehr testen. Werde das aber ggf. noch nachholen.
Doch selbst wenn zum Beispiel nach ca. 300GB Write (Wert frei  erfunden!!) gedrosselt wird, wäre das für mich vernachlässigbar, denn  wann bitte habe ich als Otto-Normal-PC-Freak solch hohes  Schreibaufkommen innerhalb kürzester Zeit? Und bekanntlich erholen sich  die Schreibraten der SF-SSDs wenn man sie eine Zeit lang in Ruhe lässt:  Das habe ich tatsächlich mit meiner V2 getestet 


Kommen wir zum Kurzfazit:

Ein richtig nettes Stück Hardware halte ich  hier in meinen Händen - so viel ist sicher. Objektiv ist vor allem der  sequentielle Leistungsschub - dank SATA 6Gb/s - ggü. der Vertex2  gewaltig. Die 4k-Werte sind leider nur unwesentlich höher als die des  Vorgängers und enttäuschen mich leicht.
Subjektiv jedoch konnte ich bisher keinen großen Leistungsunterschied zu  meiner Vertex2 feststellen. Windows läd wie eh und je in ca. 25  Sekunden, wobei ich davon mehr als die Hälfte der Zeit auf den BIOS-Boot  warte, der sich auch mit einer schnelleren SSD nicht beschleunigen  lässt. Auch im - zugegeben bisher sehr kurzem - Alltagsgebrauch konnte  ich keine merklichen Unterschiede feststellen. Die Programme laden  tatsächlich noch einen Tick schneller als zuvor, das merkt man aber  wirklich nur im direkten Vergleich zum Vorgänger. Einzig das Kopieren  und Lesen von sehr großen Daten geht etwas schneller von der Hand.  Jedoch sind ausgerechnet diese Art Daten meist schon sehr stark  komprimiert (Zips, Rars, Images), wodurch eigentlich nur das Lesen  solcher wirklich merklich schneller ist. Einen Unterschied beim  Schreiben konnte ich (mal wieder) nur mit der Stopuhr, bzw. in  Benchmarks nachweisen.

Man könnte es so zusammenfassen: Wenn es wirklich noch schneller als  schnell sein muss, dann könnte die Vertex3 eine Überlegung wert sein.  Wirklich lohnend ist der Aufpreis zu anderen aktuellen SSDs meiner  Meinung nach nicht. Ich werde meine wahrscheinlich auch in den nächsten  Tagen - auf Grund der Problematik mit dem Controller - wieder  zurücksenden und von vorne überlegen, welche mich demnächst beglücken  darf


----------



## roheed (16. Juni 2011)

vielen vielen dank @ mojo für diesen kurzen bericht mit deiner Vertex 3. 

Was mir gefällt, dass die Schreibwerte wohl nicht mehr so schnell einbrechen. Aber schau mer mal obs weiter so bleibt 
Falls du sie überhaupt behälst


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. Juni 2011)

Sehr schöner Kurztest von dir!
Mich persönlich würde es freuen wenn du die V3 behälst und ein paar Tests mit ihr machst von Trim abschalten bis Secure Erase bis zu mehrmals voll schreiben und wieder löschen (Stresstest).
Den bei der ersten SF Controller Generation hat es auch sehr lange gedauert bis wir hinter die Geheimnisse gekommen sind. Ich sage nur Trim oder man muss doch nichts auf einer SF SSD frei lassen und ähnliches.


----------



## mojoxy (16. Juni 2011)

Ordentlich befüllt wurde sie mittlerweile schon. 3x Win7 installiert, einmal Backup von Win7 geklont, viele viele Benches. Secure Erase habe ich auch gemacht, aber nur unter Windows, ich habe den Frozen Status unter DOS einfach nicht gelöst bekommen - auch mehrmaliges ab- und anstecken half nichts -.-"

Wenn das Problem mit dem Controller nicht wäre, würde ich sie sicher behalten, da ja eigentlich nichts (außer evtl. der etwas höhere Preis - dafür aber auch etwas mehr Performance) sie spricht. Ich werde mal noch ein paar Tage warten und die Situation bei OCZ beobachten. Habe das SSD ja erst seit gestern und somit noch 13 Tage Zeit die Situation einzuschätzen


----------



## mojoxy (19. Juni 2011)

Kleiner Nachtrag:

LPM funktioniert auch mit diesem SSD nicht! Wenn LPM eingeschaltet ist, hat man sporadisch, immer mal wieder Hänger, die sich so 1-2 Minuten hinziehen - absolut inakzeptabel! Also LPM erst mal deaktivieren. Ohne geht es gut.

*Gestern hatte ich meinen ersten BSOD mit der V3.*

Also von wegen "unter 1%" (Anm. d. Red.: Aussage von OCZ zur Wahrscheinlichkeit, das ein Benutzer von dem BSOD-Problem betroffen ist). Das geht natürlich gar nicht. Unter diesen Umständen muss ich dieses SSD zurückschicken. Ich werde nicht für OCZ ein zweites mal Versuchskaninchen spielen, um es mal krass auszudrücken. Eigentlich schade, da die Performance des Laufwerks eigentlich ja echt gut ist, aber der Preis dafür ist sehr, sehr hoch!


----------



## PsychoQeeny (20. Juni 2011)

Schöner Test , aber die Schreibwerte sind im AS schlecht ... ich hätte noch gern den "Copy" Test gesehn .


----------



## mojoxy (20. Juni 2011)

Naja es ist ein Sandforce SSD, die sind alle im AS SSD (besonders im Schreiben) "schlecht". Das liegt einfach an der Art der Daten. Copytest kann ich evtl. noch einreichen. Kommt drauf an, bis wann ich meinen Dekstop wieder zusammengesetz habe


----------



## Bockisch (20. Juni 2011)

Sehr schömer Test will mir auch bald eine SSD holen ist die Vertex 3 diebeste ?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Juni 2011)

Ne momentan gibts Schwierigkeiten mit dem SF Controller der V3 also noch mal nachfragen wenn du wirklich eine kaufen willst.


----------



## mojoxy (20. Juni 2011)

Bockisch schrieb:


> Sehr schömer Test will mir auch bald eine SSD holen...


Kannst du "bald" näher definieren? Zurzeit ist kein Sandforce-SSD eine Option für mich, da sie wie hulkhardy1 schon geschrieben hat, ein Problem mit dem Controller haben. Da hast du dann wirklichen keinen großen Spaß mehr mit.
In ein bis zwei Monaten kann das schon wieder ganz anders aussehen. Deswegen am besten im Sammelthread oder hier noch mal anklopfen, sobald du bestellen willst. Dann suchen wir dir was schönes aus 



Bockisch schrieb:


> ...ist die Vertex 3 diebeste ?


Das beste SSD gibt es "leider" nicht. Jede hat Stärken und Schwächen. Die V3 wäre sicher eines der TOP SSDs, wenn es den Fehler mit dem Controller nicht hätte. So ist es leider nicht wirklich empfehlenswert!


----------



## mojoxy (25. Juni 2011)

*!! OCZ Vertex 3 R.I.P !!*​
Damit hat sich der Worst-Case bestätigt und der Controller hat scheinbar wirklich versagt. Am Montag schicke ich sie zurück, schade denn an sich hat mir das Laufwerk wirklich gefallen. Somit kann ich nur vor dem Kauf eines Sandforce SSDs der neusten Generation warnen! Wer wirklich Interesse daran hat - ist entweder sehr mutig - oder sollte noch etwas warten wie sich die Situation entwickelt. Sandforce und auch die SSD Hersteller werden sicherlich innerhalb der nächsten Wochen mit Hochdruck an einer Lösung arbeiten. Ich hoffe wirklich, dass das gelingen wird!


----------



## Privatier (29. Juni 2011)

Hi mojoxy,
bitte nicht verallgemeinern, was Dir bedauerlicherweise mit der OCZ Vertex 3 passiert ist. 

ADATA hat seine ADATA S511 120GB erst nach Bekanntwerden diverser Probleme mit dem Sandforce 2281 Controller auf den Markt gebracht. 

Corsair hat mit einer umfangreichen Rückruf-Aktion für den kostenlosen Austausch ihrer Corsair Force3 120GB gesorgt, da es sich auch um einen Hardwaredefekt gehandelt haben soll.

Auf meine Supportanfrage hat mir Corsair glaubhaft versichert, daß aktuell nur noch fehlerfreie Modelle ihrer 120 GB SSD im Handel angeboten werden.

Nur OCZ bleibt uns leider den Beweis schuldig, daß mögliche Hardwarefehler im Design des Controllers mit ihrem Firmwareupdate auf v.2.09 zu beheben wären.
Davor würde ich warnen.


----------



## mojoxy (29. Juni 2011)

Hier wird nichts verallgemeinert. Das sind Fakten. Und OCZ's Pressemitteilungen glaube ich schon lange nicht mehr. Die haben ihre Glaubhaftigkeit seit dem V2-Vorfall bei mir verloren.
Zudem bin ich leider nicht der einzige, der mit dem Controller Probleme hat! Zurzeit einfach keine Kaufempfehlung, da andere Controller die gleiche Leistung für weniger Geld und weniger Stress bieten. (Letzterer Punkt hat bei mir in den letzten Wochen deutlich an Wichtigkeit gewonnen und überwiegt.)


----------



## Privatier (29. Juni 2011)

Heh mojoxy,

einzig OCZ scheint ihre hausgemachten Probleme nicht in den Griff zu bekommen,
deswegen sollte man nicht generell alle SSDs mit dem SF-Controller 2281 verteufeln.

Ich habe ja ausgeführt, wie andere Hersteller damit umzugehen wissen.


----------



## roheed (30. Juni 2011)

> Sandforce und auch die SSD Hersteller werden sicherlich innerhalb der nächsten Wochen mit Hochdruck an einer Lösung arbeiten



damit ist doch eigentlich alles gesagt  Und nur weil irgendjemand behauptet sie hätten keine probleme mit ihren controllern und sie hätten ja alles so wunderbar im griff muss es noch lange nicht der Wahrheit entsprechen. Ich bin auch der meinung, zZ einfach noch ein, zwei wochen nen bogen um diesen typ machen. andere Hersteller bauen auch gute SSD also why not?


----------



## mojoxy (30. Juni 2011)

Haja ich sag ja auch nicht, dass die keiner mehr kaufen solle! Ich sage nur, dass ICH der Meinung bin, dass aktuell ein Sandforce Laufwerk der neusten Generation zu kaufen mit Risiko behaftet ist und man keine Angst vor RMA-Abwicklungen haben sollte 

Wenn DU da anderer Meinung bist, habe ich dafür zwar kein Verständnis, respektiere deine Entscheidung aber. Bitte komm dann aber nicht in 10 Tagen angerannt und frage was du nun mit dem defekten Laufwerk machen sollst 

Wir verstehen uns?


----------



## Privatier (1. Juli 2011)

Ich schließe mich Eurer Meinung an, nachdem meine weitergehenden Recherchen auch die Glaubwürdigkeit von Corsair  ebenso wie die von OCZ  in Frage stellen muß.
Eine neue Charge der Force 3 Modelle in den USA weist laut Kunden-Rückmeldung die selben Probleme auf.
Also noch keine Entwarnung und.... 
natürlich verstehen wir uns!


----------



## chellos (1. Juli 2011)

Das ganze heißt PANIK-LOCK. Sobald die Firmware der SSD auf nen unbekannten Fehler trift riegelt sie die SSD ab. Hab hier mal alle Info zusammengetragen:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...-ausfaellen-durch-eingebauten-panik-lock.html


----------



## mojoxy (1. Juli 2011)

Danke für die Info chellos. Nun wissen wir wenigstens wie die Krankheit heißt.


----------



## Verox (2. Juli 2011)

habe mit der V3 bis jetzt keine Probleme .... Panic Lock gabs bisweilen auch noch nicht. Was muss man denn Besonderes anstellen damit so etwas auftritt chellos oder mojo...  muss man da mal den strom ziehen oder wie kams bei euch dazu?  Nen bit wird nicht zufällig irgendwo falsch gesetzt .... und wenn ja ok... dann ist SF eben zu dumm Flipflops/NANDs zu baun. Blöd wenn da natürlich Hasards reinspielen.

Wie siehts denn da mit Garantie aus ?


----------



## mojoxy (2. Juli 2011)

Ich hab neu gestartet und dann wollte Windows nicht mehr. Bis ich gemerkt hab, dass meine V3 gar nicht mehr gelistet wird 

Klar das fällt ja sogar noch unter Gewährleistung. Die können uns ja nix defektes verkaufen. Naja können schon wie man sieht, aber dann müssen sie auch mit den Konsequenzen leben.


----------



## Paulner (2. Juli 2011)

da kann man nur froh sein, dass wir in Europa leben und kaufen denke mal in Asien sähe das anders aus


----------

